# Tom J



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Follow the link, the information you asked about on the phone is post #6.


http://forum.tractorfarmandfamily.com/showthread.php?t=13002

 Al


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks will build it this spring ,,, grand kids will have to do the wood cutting a nd putt it together. So I don't lose my breath


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

It really did need the weather stripping to make it all work better.
As I said on the phone I have 3 set ups. I was doing one removal and got a call for a swarm the same day. Had to do a swap which I don't like doing till the girls settle down and get used to the new area.

Sure was good talking to you, been a while.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

got the blasted net going again ,,, this summer will get cabel


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I keep running out of GB's but am going to change what I have been doing. I think it has to do with Kare sending the coupons to the printer off her lap top using E Mail.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I know it sure is funny how fast the gigs add up ,,,, here on the net we dont have a limet on what we can use ,, atlest that I know of ... but the grand kids have things with a limetr and not long there out .. 
hope this weather gets warmer and stays warm
have outside things I want to do


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

for as long as I can remember , I have wanted bat houses ,, this coming spring I have set my mind that I am going to build 2 or more , and no small ones I want no smaller then one for 3 to 4 hundred bats in each one .... I have all ways wanted bees and bats ,, odd yes but then I'm odd ,, i have some aged wood to use as they do not like new wood ,, and its not smooth , so they should move right in ..
judt got a call ,, my adopted daughter's house burnt today ,, don't know how the fire started as no one was home ,,, no one hurt is the great side ..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I built some bat houses after I won one at the sports man club I belonged to. I hung them on the east end of my pole barn.
I didn't use all the steps in the plans. I used scrap 1/8 hardware cloth for them to grab on to.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

do you get bats that are in the bat house ???????????????
they say that they do not like new wood ,,,,, they say seldom bats first year or 2


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

It's been several years they have been hanging. I see bats every evening coming out and start there acrobat's. Population went down a bit a couple years ago. I heard there was a disease killing them.
Beautiful sunny day here yesterday at 25F in the early afternoon.

Had girls flying and now have yellow spots in the snow, got covered up with new snow last night though.


 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

snowing now ,, roads are ice ,, glad I can stay home today .. last time the roads were ice , I almost had 4 wrecks with in 5 miles :hair,,, and none would have been my fault ,,,, I should have just turned around and went home ,,,,, but work you know how that is ....And yes I drink a lot of


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Kare was sick last Thursday puking at both ends. Lasted about 28 hours.

I got it Sunday afternoon and mine lasted a good 36 hours.

One good thing about being retired let the fools mess aground on the bad roads.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

sorry to hear you both were sick ,, good that you both were not sick at the same time ,,, then one can take care of the other ...... 

I have to go to the va hospital next tues ,, going to have a test done .. not looking forward to tues ... then I'm going to wait til my dr comes back( might be back in may ) ,, have to try get on a different med ,, for breathing ,, this one works but ,, I get a few weird side effects .. hope Bon can deal with the side effect til then ... :run::run::run:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Not feeling very well again this morning. Funny yesterday I cleaned all the snow away from the mail box with the blower and spread ashes around it and in the drive way. Then went and cut fire wood, After dinner I took Kare shopping to refill some staples we use up quick like milk.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

al did you get my pm ????? cause i don't think it sent ,,, if it did you might have 3 of the same


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I got the PM Tom, just never replied.

Bees were flying her yesterday. Snow will be gone by Friday at this rate.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Al ,,, hows everything going there ??? here its going but not the best ,, nothing big ,,, just not the way we would like ,,, car went to h--- ,, so we are driving one of the sons cars ,, the last 5 cars I got at auctions ,, and right now few auctions have cars but they should start coming with warm weather ... oh well just have to watch for them... no rush


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Kare and I both had a flu like sickness, Kare's was over in 24 hours, mine hung on for 48 hours. Kare had it first so I tell her Thanks for sharing. I got a cold some place a week ago and Kare finally got it on Friday so she is saying I was sharing it with her. Been giving the girls syrup and it has for the most part been in the mid 40F for a day time high now. Haven't seen any pollen coming in and Our records show that most years March 28th is the first fay we see it coming in.

Another big loss this year. Told Kare this is getting to be old and Maybe time to just keep a few here at home. Lost access to one bee yard this winter also. Only had two colonies left there and they didn't make it any way. Just have to use my wagon to get the hives and stand out of there.


Been doing a sort of blog here with updates about every 15 days or so.

http://thunderbucks.com/tbforum/index.php/topic,789.0.html


 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

nice site ,, lot of interesting posts . and lot of new subjects ...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My brother and I have a lot of stories there of our growing years and youth before we got married. In case you haven't guessed Rob AKA firebird is my baby brother.
I have been experiencing a problem of late and can't get on every day just every other day.

 Al


----------

